# implantation bleed



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

if you don't get spotting during the 2ww does it mean you're not going to get pregnant?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No, not everyone gets implantation bleed.

Ruth


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Eva

I did'nt get anything like that   Good luck 

Amanda xx


----------

